# Delabeling Relabeling Apparel



## Valerie Parker (Jun 28, 2016)

Someone had mentioned that they were knew of a company in Orange County California that delabeled and relabeled apparel. I was wondering if you could provide the name of this company.

Thanks, Valerie


----------



## OCimprints (Jun 30, 2016)

Valerie Parker said:


> Someone had mentioned that they were knew of a company in Orange County California that delabeled and relabeled apparel. I was wondering if you could provide the name of this company.
> 
> Thanks, Valerie


There are a ton of relabel sources in Orange County. What did you need relabeled?


----------

